# 1/2-scale Essex Caloric Engine



## littlelocos (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello All,
I thought the group would enjoy a pic of my recently-completed prototype - a 1/2-scale replica of an Essex Caloric Engine (Stirling cycle). This is one of the projects I purchased from the Paul Jacobs family last Fall.  It has been refined, completely redrawn, and (hopefully) will be re-released later this year.

I need to set this one aside for a few months to work on another engine promised for someone. The first two are of the finished engine. The third are the resin-cast production patterns almost ready to mount on the matchplates for casting in brass and aluminum.

Enjoy,
Todd.

Littlelocos Model Engineering.


----------



## aakicee (Apr 15, 2015)

It has been refined, completely redrawn ?amazing than


----------

